# 2010 kits announced at I-Hobby



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

For 2010 we announced:
BSG Colonial Viper Mk 2
Wonder Woman
Super Boy
Moonbus
Dracula
Pain Parlor
Gruesome goodies
Confederate Raider
1953 Hudson Hornet
1955 Chrysler C-300
2010 Navistar Lonestar tractor..

12-28-2009
Dave Metzner


----------

